# Planning a natural hospital birth



## Jessica0907

Hey everyone. Pregnant with #3 here and planning to go all natural this time. My first birth was an induction after my water broke and I went 15 hours with no contractions. I had the epidural. I was working through the contractions even though they were really strong but the nurse came in and told me if I wanted it, that it was time. I hated the needle in back part. It was the worst part of my labor, but I did it because I thought at the time everyone had epidurals. Shortly after I had it inserted, I got really sick and my bp dropped dangerously low. I was vomiting right after he was born and couldn't even lift my arms to hold him. I was convinced it was the pitocin from the induction. 

Second birth I did most of my laboring at home and was admitted at 6 cm. my contractions at that point and for the next 3 hours were very manageable. The nurses came in and said it was then or never for the epidural as the nurse anesthesis was very busy that night. My whole pregnancy my mom told me I couldn't handle the pain so that was in my head so I went ahead with it. Again, I was absolutely miserable sitting still while they did the epidural. My manageable contractions quickly became awful while having to sit still for 15 minutes (she missed the first time and had to restart the procedure). Immediately when they started the flow of meds through the epidural, my BP dropped again and his time I passed out cold. When I came to, I was vomiting everywhere. This time, however, I didn't have the extreme lethargy right after the birth. 

Needless to say, I now know my body can't handle the lidocaine in the epidural. And I want my natural birth. I still have a while to go before the birth but I'm very excited to get a birth my way. I can't have a homebirth due to lack of funds and the birthing centers in my area have a high mortality rate so I'm going the hospital route. I haven't specifically brought up my natural birth to my ob but I'm pretty sure she will be on board. At least she better be. I can't be convinced otherwise. Lol. 

Anyways, just posting my story and why I want a natural birth. I'm not too afraid as both times I've been in labor I never felt I needed the epi before I got it. I guess my only question is this: in hospitals in the us, they most often require a heplock right? I'm becoming quite afraid of needles as I'm a tough stick for blood draws and iv meds and I don't even want that. Part of me almost wants to sit at home until I feel I'm in transition then head to the hospital and sit in my car until I'm ready to push then head inside.... All to avoid a needle in my hand. Lol. No way out of the needle in hand, is there?


----------



## Moorebetter

theres no need to wait so long before going in..
Do research and see what your options are, you can decline anything they offer.


----------



## Pixxie

You can refuse a drip hun, they can't make you do anything even if it was going to harm yourself or the baby! If you're healthy there's no need for a drip at all xx


----------



## Jessica0907

Well that's exciting to hear. I always heard they make you have at least the heplock but you don't have to have an IV hooked up to it. They just need access in case something goes wrong during delivery. I figured by waiting until push time to go in that they couldn't stop to put one in while I'm ready to deliver. Haha


----------



## Kiwi_Jen

I had a natural birth in a hospital in the USA, no heplock, no interventions. I laboured most of the time at the hospital, they had nice birthing suites with jacuzzi tubs (awesome for pain relief). I also had to go in early because they started getting anxious after my water broke at home. 

They even had a waterproof fetal monitor (?), the labour nurse would come in every 30 min, check the baby and leave without saying a word so that she didn't disturb my labour. I stayed in the tub throughout the labour, just getting out to push (no way the OB was going to consent to birthing in the tub). 

The OB did threaten pitocin at one point when he thought I wasn't progressing fast enough, but my doula suggested I ask for IV antibiotics instead of pitocin if necessary, thankfully my body threw itself into gear at that thought and neither were necessary.


----------



## BubsMom17

The only reason I had an IV was because I needed antibiotics due to being postive from Strep B. Otherwise I would not have been required to have an IV at all.

My hospital was awesome! Supportive, encouraging, caring... I couldn't have asked for a better pain med free experience. The nurses held my hands and supported my husband, helping him with how to support me. A hospital birth can be a rewarding experience for those seeking little intervention.


----------



## Jessica0907

Wonderful to hear ladies. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Anthrogirl

So great to hear such good stories coming out of hospitals in the US! Just be sure to do your research and be articulate about what you would like for your labor and delivery.


----------



## calliebaby

I also had a natural hospital birth. No heplock, no needles. I was able to walk around as I pleased. After labor, I was able to walk around within the hour. It was a great experience and I plan on doing out the same with this baby.


----------



## calliebaby

Also, just make sure that whoever is in the room with you, is able to speak up and be your advocate when the labor gets more intense. You need that person to make sure that no one tries to pressure you into a labor that you are uncomfortable with.


----------



## BubsMom17

calliebaby said:


> Also, just make sure that whoever is in the room with you, is able to speak up and be your advocate when the labor gets more intense. You need that person to make sure that no one tries to pressure you into a labor that you are uncomfortable with.

Well said! :thumbup: I wouldn't have been able to do it without my mom translating what I was going through to my husband, and what I needed from the nurses!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

I'm in Canada but had a natural birth, no hep lock, nothing. You can refuse anything. It's your right. However, as a medical professional myself, if they suggested a hep lock Bc they anticipated potential need for intervention for safety of babe or me ( I.e blood pressure issues, etc.) I would have agreed. Always ask questions, do your research and you will be better prepared to make the right decision for you. 

I was a high risk pregnancy due to Pre existing blood pressure issues and I had an un eventful, natural, drug free, intervention free delivery. It was amazing. But of things hadn't gone so well, I was ok with whatever would have been necessary for a safe mom and babe, as I am sure we all want, but going in with an open mind helped me alot. And the fact that no one seemed concerned I was going to deliver my baby with no meds - I got the sense that that was how it normally went, so although I was scared, the atmosphere was calm, so I was able to remain calm too and focus on pushing. 

Best of luck. Wish you both the very best!


----------



## mammaspath

with this last baby........,my avatar and 5th baby i went all natural.......most amazing experience ever! when u are upfront with your birthplan they listen :) im an rn and have worked L&D. i also had a birth photographer........it tells a story in itself. you can see it if you have fb......im public amy lee spath my likes for my photographer was shutterhappy and in her albums mine is the birthstory of baby anastasia jan 16th....you can check it out!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

mammaspath said:


> with this last baby........,my avatar and 5th baby i went all natural.......most amazing experience ever! when u are upfront with your birthplan they listen :) im an rn and have worked L&D. i also had a birth photographer........it tells a story in itself. you can see it if you have fb......im public amy lee spath my likes for my photographer was shutterhappy and in her albums mine is the birthstory of baby anastasia jan 16th....you can check it out!

Beautiful! If I knew u could hire someone to take pics during this time I would have done it!!!! The pics my Sis took are so dear to my heart


----------



## oneandtwo

I JUST talked to my OB on Tuesday about wanting a homebirth. She discussed with me what she can do for me in the hospital if I want a natural birth (partially as a way to discourage homebirth, and partially because I expressed to her my fears of delivering in a hospital again). She said they have to do a heplock but wont do fluids or hook me up to anything I dont want. She was also perfectly content with me refusing all the procedures for baby after delivery as well. She's even making sure that she is the one that delivers me, when normally you get the on call doctor. she said as long as she is not out of town she WILL be there for me during the birth. 

I have since figured out our finances and realized that we cannot afford a homebirth IF our insurance doesnt cover it and they have a nasty habit of denying the claims. Cant risk it so the hospital birth is what I have to do. I had a lot of the same issues with my first two that you described. with my third I DID NOT want an epi and was pressured yet again. So this time I am making sure my wants are clear. this is our last and I am GOING to have the birth I want. Talk to your OB about what can be avoided. Oh and as far as the needle in the hand. I have requested, each time that the IV does not go into my hand, and they have put it in my fore arm instead. They always told me as long as they could find a good vein in my arm they would not put it in my hand if I didnt want it there.

OH, and I second the having an advocate or at least being stubborn as hell. My DH was not an advocate for me (he also pushed the epi's along with the staff), but since he is not here this time for the birth I fully intend on being a bitch if needs be. and I have back up people to come be bitches for me if I start getting resistance from the staff :)


----------



## mammaspath

ThinkPositiv said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> with this last baby........,my avatar and 5th baby i went all natural.......most amazing experience ever! when u are upfront with your birthplan they listen :) im an rn and have worked L&D. i also had a birth photographer........it tells a story in itself. you can see it if you have fb......im public amy lee spath my likes for my photographer was shutterhappy and in her albums mine is the birthstory of baby anastasia jan 16th....you can check it out!
> 
> Beautiful! If I knew u could hire someone to take pics during this time I would have done it!!!! The pics my Sis took are so dear to my heartClick to expand...

thanks! and my friend did an black and white oil paintng of one of the pics........ohmygoodness it is soooo beautifu! these moments are so dear to my heart.....


----------



## Grieving30

I'm also planning to have a natural birth at a hospital with a midwife and I'm going to have a doula. My sister had natural births and has been very supportive as has my midwives and my boyfriend.


It's great to read of positive experiences with natural hospital births. :)


----------



## MamaFlick

I'm planning on having a natural birth at a hospital, and the hospital I'm going to has a much more natural-birth-friendly view than most hospitals (I'm driving 45 minutes extra to go to this one). I've been told that the only reason I would need an IV is if I'm Strep B positive, which I'll find out in a few weeks. I'm crossing my fingers... I really hate needles too!!!

My hospital also has a giant tub that I can labor in, assuming that room isn't already taken when I get there. And water-proof fetal monitors. I'm very excited. :)


----------



## Pearls18

In the UK we are encouraged to stay at home as long as we can manage it, this encourages a natural birth and you're more likely to labour better where you're feeling comfortable. My plan would be to go in when it starts getting unbearable (although being mindful this is your first so could happen quickly!) and when you get there maybe try some gas and air and keep mobile, I never understand how women can labour in bed, I needed to jump around like I had cramp! It's also helps it go along quicker!


----------



## BubsMom17

MarineWAG said:


> In the UK we are encouraged to stay at home as long as we can manage it, this encourages a natural birth and you're more likely to labour better where you're feeling comfortable. My plan would be to go in when it starts getting unbearable (although being mindful this is your first so could happen quickly!) and when you get there maybe try some gas and air and keep mobile, I never understand how women can labour in bed, I needed to jump around like I had cramp! It's also helps it go along quicker!

I labored for days at home. It was latent labor, so the contractions were bearable and inconsistent. I even went to work and worked around the house, and walked around the mall to make sure the contractions kept coming. Finally my water broke and we went to the hospital. Man, labor started for real then! I was 4 cm when we got there, and delivered him 5 hours later. I agree with not laying in bed. It was wayyyy too painful to just lay still! Standing and walking was the best thing for me. 
In the U.S. they don't offer gas and air... They offer oxygen only if you are havin a hard time breathing efficiently dur to back-to-back contractions or your are fatigued from pushing, or if they feel baby needs more oxygen. It was 100% au naturale for me.


----------



## Pearls18

BubsMom17 said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> In the UK we are encouraged to stay at home as long as we can manage it, this encourages a natural birth and you're more likely to labour better where you're feeling comfortable. My plan would be to go in when it starts getting unbearable (although being mindful this is your first so could happen quickly!) and when you get there maybe try some gas and air and keep mobile, I never understand how women can labour in bed, I needed to jump around like I had cramp! It's also helps it go along quicker!
> 
> I labored for days at home. It was latent labor, so the contractions were bearable and inconsistent. I even went to work and worked around the house, and walked around the mall to make sure the contractions kept coming. Finally my water broke and we went to the hospital. Man, labor started for real then! I was 4 cm when we got there, and delivered him 5 hours later. I agree with not laying in bed. It was wayyyy too painful to just lay still! Standing and walking was the best thing for me.
> In the U.S. they don't offer gas and air... They offer oxygen only if you are havin a hard time breathing efficiently dur to back-to-back contractions or your are fatigued from pushing, or if they feel baby needs more oxygen. It was 100% au naturale for me.Click to expand...

That's a shame they don't offer it, that's a big jump between no pain relief and then pethidine/epidurals. Entonox isn't necessarily overly effective for everyone but I think it can be a bit of a crutch, less daunting, I think if I was doing it completely au naturale I may be thinking "ah I haven't got anything I can't do this" lol.


----------



## BubsMom17

MarineWAG said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> In the UK we are encouraged to stay at home as long as we can manage it, this encourages a natural birth and you're more likely to labour better where you're feeling comfortable. My plan would be to go in when it starts getting unbearable (although being mindful this is your first so could happen quickly!) and when you get there maybe try some gas and air and keep mobile, I never understand how women can labour in bed, I needed to jump around like I had cramp! It's also helps it go along quicker!
> 
> I labored for days at home. It was latent labor, so the contractions were bearable and inconsistent. I even went to work and worked around the house, and walked around the mall to make sure the contractions kept coming. Finally my water broke and we went to the hospital. Man, labor started for real then! I was 4 cm when we got there, and delivered him 5 hours later. I agree with not laying in bed. It was wayyyy too painful to just lay still! Standing and walking was the best thing for me.
> In the U.S. they don't offer gas and air... They offer oxygen only if you are havin a hard time breathing efficiently dur to back-to-back contractions or your are fatigued from pushing, or if they feel baby needs more oxygen. It was 100% au naturale for me.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a shame they don't offer it, that's a big jump between no pain relief and then pethidine/epidurals. Entonox isn't necessarily overly effective for everyone but I think it can be a bit of a crutch, less daunting, I think if I was doing it completely au naturale I may be thinking "ah I haven't got anything I can't do this" lol.Click to expand...

Oh I know... something to take the edge off would have made me feel a lot better. My labor was fast and I was having contractions every 30 seconds, lasting for 90 seconds of more... I kept telling everyone I couldn't do it and to let me go home. LOL... Like that would have done any good. :haha: It was good cuz it went fast, and they told me I could take an IV pain relief, but they said it wouldn't do much and would make pushing less effective. They also offered the epidural when I asked for something to help, but I knew I wouldn't be able to hold still long enough. It was pointless to even consider it. BUT despite it all, I am TOTALLY going to do it again! :thumbup:


----------



## d_b

I am in Canada but had no issues getting a med-free, needle-free hospital birth. I just left it til the last second to go to the hospital and was pushing as I walked to the delivery room, lol. Heplock isn't standard here as far as i know, but it seems you should be able to refuse it if you don't want it and there is no real reason to get one.


----------

